# Custom Light - Low Voltage - UL Listing?



## 156745 (Aug 15, 2017)

(Sorry for the double post - new member here and I just saw this category right after making this post in the general question forum)
Hi All,

I recently finished a large custom glass interior stairwell lighting installation where I created a series of double walled glass tubes holding LED RGB strip lights (5v WS2812 strips) wrapped around an isolated interior core with all connections soldered and each line on separate in-line fuses.

Before getting my final payment I was just asked about UL Listing, and all I could answer is that my components are UL listed. I power these off of a (UL Listed) grounded Meanwell 5v 100A power supply - the entire fixture on full bright draws less than 50 watts - and plugs into a ceiling outlet via a standard plug. 

Is there any separate listing/code issues because this is a 5v system, or could the inspector insist the entire installation be UL listed? I've done two large commercial installations using these same components before this one and this has never come up before.

Thanks!

~ Dan


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Double thread. This gets confusing, maybe a Mod can combine them.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I will close this one for now unless the OP do request to reopen this thread due there is two posting going on the same time so less confusing on that.


----------

